# Um.........



## Swizzle (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a question. Was registration supposed to be fixed during yesterday's outage, or not?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 31, 2010)

Take a guess.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 31, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Take a guess.



yes?


----------



## Willow (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's an answer


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> Here's an answer



oh.......
darn


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

As I said before, they've probably been worried about fixing the hardware and registration has probably been second on the list.


----------



## Izzy Otter (Aug 31, 2010)

Im just assuming that registration will never be fixed at this point.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> Here's an answer


 
Best response ever.


----------



## Twil (Aug 31, 2010)

hmm yeah I was excited and waiting to finally register but looks like its not coming _*shrugs*_


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 31, 2010)

Izzy Otter said:


> Im just assuming that registration will never be fixed at this point.


 
this is a good first post


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> Here's an answer


 
lol... here's another one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pFeucgKhWs

(looks like the YT tag is borked....)


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> As I said before, they've probably been worried about fixing the hardware and registration has probably been second on the list.


I guess that makes sense.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I guess that makes sense.


 Yeah, re-opening up a broken registration to a broken website before fixing the broken hardware would be foolish, they fixed the website first and now fixed the hardware so on the endless list of shit that gets done would most likely be fixing registration.


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 31, 2010)

Search is down too

*FIX IT!*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh look another thread about this.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 31, 2010)

they haven't even fixed the site yet, search is down....i doubt registration will be on that boat...trust me i want it, Ive been trying to register for a god damn month.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 31, 2010)

XandertehWolfie said:


> they haven't even fixed the site yet, search is down....i doubt registration will be on that boat...trust me i want it, Ive been trying to register for a god damn month.


 
wait what
but your FA t-
oh okay
lol


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 31, 2010)

what? LOL


----------



## Random_Observer (Sep 1, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I have a question. Was registration supposed to be fixed during yesterday's outage, or not?


 
No, it was supposed to have been fixed by the end of July.

...


oh...


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> No, it was supposed to have been fixed by the end of July.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


And then stuff happened didn't it?


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 1, 2010)

Kind of makes me glad I made an account a long time ago just to view some porn I found a link for on a site somewhere. Now that I'm actually becoming more active.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 1, 2010)

I get the feeling that when registration does get fixed, so many people are going to register at once, that the site will crash


----------



## Nall (Sep 1, 2010)

Dear god you people are impatient...

inb4thelock


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

Can I capitalize this bitch?

Selling account, 100USD. :v


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Can I capitalize this bitch?
> 
> Selling account, 100USD. :v


 
You're probably only gonna be able to sell that to people who just want to browse for porn, which there are a lot of. Go4it man


----------



## Twil (Sep 1, 2010)

Nall said:


> Dear god you people are impatient...
> 
> inb4thelock


coming from someone with a FA account. ;P


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> You're probably only gonna be able to sell that to people who just want to browse for porn, which there are a lot of. Go4it man


 
If only I had paypal or the equivalent...

Cuz I totally have a second account I never use.


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> If only I had paypal or the equivalent...
> 
> Cuz I totally have a second account I never use.


 
Just make one? It's not like it costs money.


----------



## Nall (Sep 1, 2010)

Twil said:


> coming from someone with no time to log into his FA account. ;P


Fixed. Haven't logged in forever because of work and school. Only browse the forums when work is slow. Don't dare browse FA at work because of the porn. XD

edit//
I've seen one or two browsing FA while I am at work. Also seen people looking at beastiality porn and got the chance to get them B& from the library 

I love my job <3


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

Twil said:


> coming from someone with a FA account. ;P


 Nah, even people who don't have FA accounts say that some people are really impatient.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> Just make one? It's not like it costs money.


 
But Bennnnn, that requires effortttttt.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> You're probably only gonna be able to sell that to people who just want to browse for porn, which there are a lot of. Go4it man


 brb doing this :V


----------



## Miliki (Sep 1, 2010)

I just hope they fix it eventually. And I agree that once they do fix it there will be a flood of people that will most likely crash the server.


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 1, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I get the feeling that when registration does get fixed, so many people are going to register at once, that the site will crash



lol That's probably how things are going to happen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> lol That's probably how things are going to happen.


 That's probably why they've bought a service with more broadband and fixed their equipment.


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's probably why they've bought a service with more broadband and fixed their equipment.


yeah, that would make sense.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's probably why they've bought a service with more broadband and fixed their equipment.


 
I think they just took the server's down for a bit so they could attach a George Foreman grill, in the process breaking the search. But hell, they gotta eat.


----------



## LeverPuller (Sep 2, 2010)

According to the FA Twitter, Reg. -should- be back up this weekend.
Hope for you all!


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> I get the feeling that when registration does get fixed, so many people are going to register at once, that the site will crash


 
Likely not.  The redesign prevents scripting, throttling the application process.



Xenke said:


> I think they just took the server's down for a bit so they could attach a George Foreman grill, in the process breaking the search. But hell, they gotta eat.



Search broke when Xaerun knocked one of the servers into the staff-only hot-tub.  Really.


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 2, 2010)

LeverPuller said:


> According to the FA Twitter, Reg. -should- be back up this weekend.
> Hope for you all!


 
That is wicked awesome! Thanks for the hope as well.


----------



## Nall (Sep 2, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> The redesign prevents scripting, throttling the application process.


I give it 48 hours after the registration comes back up that somebody breaks it.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2010)

Nall said:


> I give it 48 hours after the registration comes back up that somebody breaks it.


 
Certainly possible, but its a three part process and I've seen the beta.  Its pretty tight.


----------



## Willow (Sep 2, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Search broke when Xaerun knocked one of the servers into the staff-only hot-tub.  Really.


 Clumsy otters


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> Clumsy otters


 
Drunk otters, actually.  We're the life of the party.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Drunk otters, actually.  We're the life of the party.


 
Except you, given that you already have one foot in the coffin.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, but it works great at Halloween.


----------



## Ruffus (Sep 3, 2010)

"Impatient".

I think people have had a right to be impatient. Registration has been down for more than several months. Registration is like... basic stuff. Even whoever updates the FA twitter (I assume Fender) him/herself stated this wasnt handled properly.


----------



## Random_Observer (Sep 4, 2010)

Ruffus said:


> "Impatient".
> 
> I think people have had a right to be impatient. Registration has been down for more than several months. Registration is like... basic stuff. Even whoever updates the FA twitter (I assume Fender) him/herself stated this wasnt handled properly.



Coupled with a total lack of information, it went from them promising that it would for sure be up by the end of July, but it didn't happen and no information was released as to why. They've been handling this in a highly durfy and unprofessional manner.


----------



## Nall (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, you guys are impatient. This site is run by people who can only work on it *in their spare time. *And most of them do have lives you know. They can't go: sleep, work, work on FA, sleep, work, work on FA, sleep... ect. This site is not a full time job for them (aka. they make NO MONEY off this site). If you guys want to pay them a full time wage, I'm sure most would be happy to quit their current jobs (unless they really like it) and "work" for FA. I know I would.



Ruffus said:


> Even whoever updates the FA twitter (I assume Fender) him/herself stated this wasnt handled properly.


FYI: Fender is only a mascot, he is not a real person. I'm assuming all the main site admins have access to the Furaffinity twitter.



Random_Observer said:


> Coupled with a total lack of information, it went from them promising that it would for sure be up by the end of July, but it didn't happen and no information was released as to why. They've been handling this in a highly durfy and unprofessional manner.


Once again: they don't need to give you *jack shit*. FA is a hobby for them, not a job. They don't need to update the site, and they certainly don't need to tell you what they are doing.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 4, 2010)

> Administrator notice:
> Account registration is re-open.



/thread.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

What'd I tell you all, I said, "they're probably working on fixing the hardware first and registration will probably either be reopened when they fix the hardware or soon after"
[/booyah!]


----------



## Summercat (Sep 5, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Drunk otters, actually.  We're the life of the party.


 
Psst

I brought a bunch of hard fruit ciders, and stuffed the cooler next to the tub with 'em. We're gonna have fun tonight~

/Oh, and closing the thread.


----------

